# Clomid at 38 without fertility issues



## flashy09

I had my first baby at 33 and second at 35. I got pregnant easily with both...3rd cycle with first and 1st try with second and she was a true "one shot wonder" as my husband was away most of that month. So now I am 38 and on the fence about a 3rd....probably not, but I can't dismiss it and discussed it with my OB/GYN a week ago. He said that if I truly wanted another to come back and he would get me started on Clomid. Is that unusual to take Clomid without even trying naturally or is he being smart in not messing around? Does 3 yrs make that big of a difference to someone with no previous fertility issues? Also, am I right in thinking that Clomid does not improve egg quality, but increases the number of eggs released and the hope is that the chance of a good quality one is also increased? Is my chance of twins greatly increased between age and Clomid? So many questions and I am not even trying, lol! Thank you!


----------



## lanet

If you had no problems before then I would personally probably try a few months and then go to clomid. Seems like you likely won't need it!


----------



## MindUtopia

No, I definitely wouldn't take anything unless you know you need it. As you've gotten pregnant easily both times, you likely won't and if after 6 months or so you feel like you do need some help, at least you know it's always there. I had my first at 32, pregnant 2nd cycle, and now this is my second, I'm 36, coming up to 37 by the time baby arrives, and I got pregnant easily 2nd cycle again. All my friends who are around my age who've had multiple babies, getting pregnant in the first or second cycle of TTC, carried on that way and never had any issues. You never know. Of course, problems can always pop up, but I'd want to have a go naturally first if it was me. Clomid can cause problems on its own, including hyperstimulation, which can be a serious complication, so I'd save it until you know you need it.


----------



## sarah1980

MindUtopia said:


> No, I definitely wouldn't take anything unless you know you need it. As you've gotten pregnant easily both times, you likely won't and if after 6 months or so you feel like you do need some help, at least you know it's always there. I had my first at 32, pregnant 2nd cycle, and now this is my second, I'm 36, coming up to 37 by the time baby arrives, and I got pregnant easily 2nd cycle again. All my friends who are around my age who've had multiple babies, getting pregnant in the first or second cycle of TTC, carried on that way and never had any issues. You never know. Of course, problems can always pop up, but I'd want to have a go naturally first if it was me. Clomid can cause problems on its own, including hyperstimulation, which can be a serious complication, so I'd save it until you know you need it.

I agree with MindUtopia it's there if you need it but I'd be inclined to give a few months of trying without it first. I needed Clomid to conceive my second and I was a hormonal wreck on it! It was worth it to get my BFP after 4 long years but I'd only use it again if I had to. Good that your OB is so open to you using it though.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Nadyaraza

Do it naturally if you've never had issues. Why take anything artificial when you have a perfectly healthy uterus and ovaries!!! Don't understand why docs sometimes unnecessarily rile up ttc women. Idiots.


----------



## Driving280

Don't take it, if you never had any issues. I had my kids naturally at 36 and 41, and I am now pregnant with my third. Never used anything.


----------



## Driving280

Also, if you are pretty fertile, as you probably are, as you've already had kids, clomid may mean that you get higher order multiples. That's dangerous.


----------

